# Repticon Baton Rouge - September 14 & 15, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
September 14 & 15, 2013

Where:
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge featured an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2012. Get ready for great things in 2013 as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues! Repticon Baton Rouge is also a Venomous Included show! If you are either a vendor or customer interested in venomous animals at this hot Repticon show, please review the following State and Repticon venomous policies at the link here!

For more information: Repticon Baton Rouge Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of any frog vendors going to this? Just moved to New Orleans two weeks ago and looking to start building my collection again. Any New Orleans froggers pm me!


----------

